# EFI on a Johnny Popper?



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I hate carbs, and pretty sure my carb needs servicing. Really getting serious about converting it to EFI.

Anyone know of this ever being done? 

The tractor in question is my 420 crawler, 113 cid twin.

also kicking around adding PLC controlled hydraulics. I think using the plc to manage the EFI would be possible, but probably wouldn't turn out quite right. I think I'll let the plc control a drive by wire throttle body if i go this route to hold the desired RPM and skip the mechanical governor.

I suspect I may end up doubling my investment in this tractor by the time i am done. 
PLC components I am used to working with would be about $1500. Joystick and valve bank, I can get free of charge. The throttle body I am thinking of using is about $100. EFI system; no clue yet.

less serious about the PLC controls. Just too much expense for the added benefit (no mechanical governor and potentially a bunch of extra hydraulic circuits).


----------

